# How many LIVE blood worms should my Bettas eat?



## CDederick (Mar 24, 2010)

I don't want to overfeed them, and it seems like live worms would probably be pretty filling. Usually I've fed the one betta with about three freeze-dried worms twice a day, and sometimes pellets, although he doesn't really seem to like those. Now I feed him the live ones, and he loves them. The other betta I got yesterday, and he won't eat the freeze-dried worms but loves the live ones too. But how many is too many?


----------



## JMILLER (Dec 19, 2009)

I'd be interested to know too. I just started to feed the frozen ones twice a week and he will eat a bunch if you keep feeding.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

If you are feeding live solely I would feed 3 worms twice a day. If your feeding just as a treat I would only do 1 or 2


----------



## CDederick (Mar 24, 2010)

Okay, thanks!


----------

